# Belt Grinder



## Morten (Jan 11, 2016)

Simple belt grinder. Made from 100% junk. Parts taken from a bicycle , a gate and  a jacuzzi . Everything found in the trash dumpster at work.


----------



## kev74 (Jan 11, 2016)

I like the auxiliary drill on the side!


----------



## brino (Jan 11, 2016)

Very inventive. A great way to recycle(no pun intended) some bits and pieces.

I'm glad you don't have to pedal it! 

-brino


----------



## RandyM (Jan 11, 2016)

One is restricted by one's own imagination. Nice Job!


----------



## Morten (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks. It is not a drill .


kev74 said:


> I like the auxiliary drill on the side!


It is for POP rivets!


----------



## kvt (Jan 11, 2016)

What size belt is that,   Good ue for spare parts,  looks like plenty of room where you could expand is needed.


----------



## Morten (Jan 11, 2016)

kvt said:


> What size belt is that,   Good ue for spare parts,  looks like plenty of room where you could expand is needed.


Not quite sure, but think it is around 3/8 x 13. Its for this tool.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 11, 2016)

veldig fin bruk av materialer. Jeg liker din oppfinnsomhet.
Takk for at du delte.


----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 12, 2016)

Cool!  Has a "Mad Max" look about it.


----------



## Morten (Jan 22, 2016)

Made a belt guard


----------

